# where do you buy sodium lactate?



## new12soap (May 10, 2012)

I have been able to find almost everything locally, lard, CO, OO, lye, I can find castor oil and vegetable glycerin at the drugstore, I even found a local source for PO, found stearic acid... but I have no idea where to find sodium lactate. I did order some online today, but all the major suppliers seem to be several time zones away from me and I am impatient...

Where do those of you that use it buy it?

And while I am at it, in anticipation for when it comes, how much do you generally use? does it go in the lye water or in with the oils? Or after trace? Or in my case since I usually HP after the cook? Any and all tips and suggestions invited and appreciated


----------



## judymoody (May 10, 2012)

1%  I add it to my cooled lye water.  Almost every major soap or B&B supplier carries it.  Where are you located?


----------



## Shar (May 10, 2012)

I order it from Soapers Choice. I add it to the lye water about a Tbsp.  for my 4lb. batch, and also add some salt as well.


----------



## new12soap (May 11, 2012)

I'm in Florida, I ordered some from MMS because they have some other things I wanted and I was trying to combine shipping. I know Camden Gray is down this way, but is there really no retail place to walk in and buy sodium lactate? It just gets frustrating that I need one $3 item and have to pay twice that in shipping because that's the only way to get it.


----------



## IrishLass (May 11, 2012)

I personally know of no retail store where you can just walk in and buy it off the shelf, unless you have a B&B supplier near you that allows for local pick-ups. I'm able to buy mine from such a place. They don't have a storefront, but they allow me to pick my supplies up at a designated day and time.

IrishLass


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2012)

new12soap said:
			
		

> I'm in Florida, I ordered some from MMS because they have some other things I wanted and I was trying to combine shipping. I know Camden Gray is down this way, but is there really no retail place to walk in and buy sodium lactate? It just gets frustrating that I need one $3 item and have to pay twice that in shipping because that's the only way to get it.



Camden Grey has a flat rate shipping option if your package weighs less than 4 lbs.

You might also try Soapgoods which is based in Georgia, I believe.  Their prices are kind of all over the place but some of their carrier oils and basics, like SL, are reasonably priced.


----------



## new12soap (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies    I too have a local supplier that does not have a storefront but I can pick up instead of having my order shipped, but they are small-ish and do not carry SL

Thanks, Judy, but Camden Gray has a $20 minimum order, and soapgoods lowest priced shipping option was over $6 for a 16 oz bottle that costs $3.14

Shar, from soaper's choice the smallest I saw was 7 lbs... WAY more than I think I will need, but thank you.

The good news is I ordered some, hopefully it will last me a while since you use such a small amount, I will just have to remember to think ahead next time I need to place an order and include it. Again, thanks all


----------



## DJNATURALS (May 13, 2012)

*the cheapest sodium lactate I have found*

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/sodium-lactate_powder.html


----------



## new12soap (May 13, 2012)

*Re: the cheapest sodium lactate I have found*



			
				DJNATURALS said:
			
		

> http://www.lotioncrafter.com/sodium-lactate_powder.html



Thanks, but again a $6 purchase has a mimimum shipping charge of $11.  This does bring up another question, though... This is a sodium lactate powder, I ordered a liquid (I believe it is 60%). Which one do those of you that use it prefer? I am a little leary of "extremely hygroscopic" since I live in such a humid climate.


----------



## Marie (Feb 7, 2019)

new12soap said:


> *Re: the cheapest sodium lactate I have found*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but again a $6 purchase has a mimimum shipping charge of $11.  This does bring up another question, though... This is a sodium lactate powder, I ordered a liquid (I believe it is 60%). Which one do those of you that use it prefer? I am a little leary of "extremely hygroscopic" since I live in such a humid climate.



new12soap,  This is such an old thread (2012), but I found it when looking up sodium lactate, so this is the cheapest place I found, which is good old Ebay: (http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=232409287229
I ordered some but have not yet used it, though I am about ready to make a recipe that calls for it.


----------



## earlene (Feb 7, 2019)

As I recall somewhere here on SMF someone posted about making their own Sodium Lactate.  I believe it was discussed because SL is unavailable in some parts of the world.  So far I haven't actually found the specific thread in which it was discussed, but perhaps someone else here has saved it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> new12soap,  This is such an old thread (2012), but I found it when looking up sodium lactate, so this is the cheapest place I found, which is good old Ebay: (http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=232409287229
> I ordered some but have not yet used it, though I am about ready to make a recipe that calls for it.



Newsoap hasn’t been here in three years. Pleas don’t pull up really old threads.  You are welcome to start a new thread.  It’s considered necroposting and most members won’t reply to really old threads.  It’s listed in the forum rules and tips. [emoji3]


----------



## Marie (Feb 26, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Newsoap hasn’t been here in three years. Pleas don’t pull up really old threads.  You are welcome to start a new thread.  It’s considered necroposting and most members won’t reply to really old threads.  It’s listed in the forum rules and tips. [emoji3]


I am so sorry - lesson learned. Thank you



earlene said:


> As I recall somewhere here on SMF someone posted about making their own Sodium Lactate.  I believe it was discussed because SL is unavailable in some parts of the world.  So far I haven't actually found the specific thread in which it was discussed, but perhaps someone else here has saved it.


I searched online, but didn't really find anything remotely helpful. I'll just buy mine - ezy pezy


----------

